# problem related to UBISLATE 7C+ tablet pattern lock



## shailendra086 (Nov 20, 2012)

hi tech guys

i have a problem with my UBISLATE 7C+ tablet. It's pattern has been changed accidently and i don't know the pattern. when i try to open, it says " too many pattern attempts" to unlock sign in with your google account. when i try to login with my google account it says "invalid username or password while both are correct.i don't know what else to do. can anybody let me know how can i open it or format it.also where to download android icecream sandwitch or any latest android from.

please reply soon....
thank you...


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Contact the manufacturer.

We cannot assist with bypassing security / login issues.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Unfortunately as mentioned we cannot assist you with bypassing the security/password of the device as per the forum rules: http://www.techguy.org/rules.html

Closing thread.


----------

